# HMS Ganges..Suffolk



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2020)

It feels like ages since I posted anything. What with time and mainly issues with photobucket resizing all my images to freezing my account up and losing all the pics for weeks. it was a worldwide problem for everyone. but all seems back to normal now. Me and man gone wrong and janovitch tried here about six years ago and lasted about half an hour without getting in a single building. So we decided to give it another crack last summer. So we made two trips over a few weeks to cover the site the best we could. We had two lovely days here uninterrupted which was nice. I have seen recent pics from here and it seems like its getting a bit of a battering from the locals now.
HMS Ganges was a training school for new recruits off the royal navy, it was known to be a hard and harsh place to be posted. built in 1905 it grew in size over the years training thousands of new recruits. All had to go up the mast in the middle of the parade ground. The mast is listed and quite a feature, sadly we could not get near it as security was parked right near it. The training school closed in the 1980's and was used right up until 1999 as a police training college. Rumours of it being knocked down and built into a new housing development have been going around for years, but still no work there yet.

The Pool

The swimming pool at Ganges is quite stunning. The pool is of Olympic style proportions, its built in an art deco style with lots off lovely white tiles everywhere.









































Some sort off office away from the pool area. this then leads to the pump rooms and maintenance area. I liked the pump room.









































The Canteen

The canteen a Ganges is a large two storey block and was for meal times for all the personnel on site. Except maybe the officers, as they had there own mess halls to eat in. The hall was a bit art deco style with lovely colours throughout.






























































The Signals School

Set near the end of the site is the signals school. This was one off our favourite buildings with its nice classrooms and lovely brown tiles on the walls, Ganges has some beautiful tiling throughout.













Some sort off padded cell. I think maybe added by the police for training.




















The Water Towers

There are two water towers at Ganges one either end. they are both add on adaptions to the original Marterllo towers. The south tower has some sort off coastguard bit built into it.

South tower







Looking over the signals school.













The north tower




























The 0fficers Mess

Situated nearest to the main gates is the old officers mess and accommodation. This had its own kitchens and dining room.















































Servicemen Accommodation

There are two main blocks at the far rear off the site a basic two up and down style bock they form what is like a little avenue.











































The Social Club

Parked at the rear of the site is a small social club for the personnel with bar areas and function room. Always the same on military sites the general service personnel are stuck at the back of the site, whilst the officers are placed near the front with better facilities. It is defiantly a class difference.



































Bunker

There are a few bunkers on site. They stretch quite a way underground. I passed several rooms off the same design before it got to flooded. and it is the same the other way from the hatch in, so they ae quite expansive.













Petty Officers Block

A nice large three storey block. its quite basic in here. with a basic design. had a nice toilet though. I remember it was a bit dicey getting in this one.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh nice, brilliant to see this on here. So far, i'm over halfway there with photographing the place myself.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2020)

The_Derp_Lane said:


> Oh nice, brilliant to see this on here. So far, i'm over halfway there with photographing the place myself.



Cheers mate. I thought that you had covered it all in your last visit


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2020)

Stunning. Best and most thorough report I've see from here. 10/10 Mikey.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 9, 2020)

Wot no sports hall ;-) 
bloody comprehensive that though well done, I need to go back there is loads I missed!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome back. You've certainly made up for your absence by providing us with a good amount of pictures.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Stunning. Best and most thorough report I've see from here. 10/10 Mikey.



Thank you Hughie. Means a lot


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Wot no sports hall ;-)
> bloody comprehensive that though well done, I need to go back there is loads I missed!



I actually got in the bit what leads to the Nelson hall. I could see secca out the window. Door into it was locked though. But happy with what I saw


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Welcome back. You've certainly made up for your absence by providing us with a good amount of pictures.



Thanks Hugh, just got a bit lazy as well posting. Lots off photos as we were here a lot off hours over two days


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 17, 2020)

Great report Mikey, you really captured the place well!


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2020)

All that plus a Belfast, Nice One Mikey


----------



## Fluffy (May 19, 2020)

Wow. Just wow.

Never seen anything like that; that's absolutely stunning. That's how exploring is done. I aspire to you, Mikey. Hats off.


----------



## zombizza (May 22, 2020)

Very nice shots,and makes me realise how much I didn't see.
Was it hard moving around? When I went there a few years ago, it was a nightmare with everything boarded up well, and they even nailed up the doors inside, between rooms.


----------



## NoseyGit (May 22, 2020)

A cracking set of photos.


----------



## Drylip (Nov 7, 2020)

Really good shots and a decent spot still yet to visit but looks amazing great job


----------



## Big Duke 6 (Dec 14, 2020)

Phenomenal pics there!!! Brilliant


----------



## Roderick (Dec 15, 2020)

Absolutely brilliant! Got to love that North tower!


----------



## Kniggle (Dec 15, 2020)

Is the bowling alley still there? Bowled my one and only 200 game there in the 70's


----------

